# [Debian] Migration MySQL 4 auf  5



## Vatar (8. Juli 2007)

Hi

Ich muss meine MySQL 4 auf 5 migrieren. Ich kenn mich aber mit diesem Packetsystem von Linux nicht wirklich aus und frage deshalb hier nach. Wie kann ich das am geschicktesten machen? Die Daten sind egal, werden eh neu eingespielt.

Danke


EDIT: ok, eine kurze Google-Recherche hat mich ein wenig weiter gebracht :-D

Ich habe ein _apt-get update_ ausgeführt und dann _apt-get install mysql-server_. allerdings wollte er mir dann mysql 4 installieren (4.1 ist drauf). Wie bekomme ich apt dazu die neueste Version zu nutzen (die ist ja nun schon eine Weile draußen und sollte in den Paketen drin sein)?

EDIT zum zweiten: Ich habe die packages von dotdeb hinzugefügt 
	
	
	



```
#mysql
deb http://dotdeb.pimpmylinux.org/ stable all
deb-src http://dotdeb.pimpmylinux.org/ stable all
```
und ein update durchgeführt. Wenn ich nun ein _apt-get install mysql-server_ mache sagt er mir was von *broken packages*?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juli 2007)

Welche Debian-Version nutzt Du denn? 3.1 oder 4.0?
Bei 3.1 ist nur MySQL 4 im Stable-Tree dabei, bei 4.0 weiss ich es nicht, koennte mir aber vorstellen, dass dort bereits MySQL 5 dabei sein duerfte.
Falls Du also noch mit 3.1 arbeitest waere eventuell ein Distro-Upgrade keine schlechte Idee. Zu allem was ich bisher dazu gelesen hab soll das recht schmerzfrei gehen, hab es aber bislang auch noch vor mich hingeschoben da der Server auf der Arbeit steht und kein privates System ist bei dem ein Ausfall egal waere.
Und falls Du eben noch mit Debian 3.1 arbeitest solltest Du wohl auch zuerst auf Kernel 2.6 migrieren. Das hat mir auf der Arbeit etwas Arbeit eingebracht da die SATA-Platte nicht mehr hde sondern ploetzlich sda war und ich somit hier und da ein paar Anpassungen vornehmen musste.
Von da aus soll es aber, laut dem was ich halt so bisher gelesen habe, relativ problemlos gehen.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich denke dass es daran liegt, weil Du die Version nicht explizit mit angibst.
Lese Dir mal diese Seite durch.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Vatar (8. Juli 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke dass es daran liegt, weil Du die Version nicht explizit mit angibst.
> Lese Dir mal diese Seite durch.


hat leider nicht geholfen, da ich die dort aufgeführten Schritte ausgeführt habe (und Seite 2 des Threads ist nicht mehr abrufbar, falls da etwas stehen sollte was in meinem Fall relevant ist).

@Dennis
Es ist Debian 3.1 installiert, ich werde mich also mal mit diesem Upgrade befassen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das so einfach funktioniert, da es sich um einen vServer handelt.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juli 2007)

Hmm, bei mir funktioniert die 2. Seite wunderbar.
Da gehts aber nur darum dass die URL's nicht funktioniert hatten und daher auf die Mirrors verwiesen wurde.

[edit]
Aber bezieht sich "stable" nicht auf die aktuelle Version (derzeit also auf Etch)?
[/edit]


----------



## Vatar (8. Juli 2007)

ah ok. Diese Mirrors hatte ich auch schon probiert. Bin jetzt gerade dabei das Dist. Upgrade zu machen...


----------

